# Will you take the Coronavirus Vaccine?



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2020)

Just curious what's everyone's opinion on whether you'll take it or not.

Personally, I won't. I simply don't trust vaccines or drugs in general so I try to only use as little as possible. It's not good to get addicted to drugs as everyone knows.

Plus, I'm healthy so I don't want to risk being affected (mentally or physically) by a drug (side effects).

P.S. Please be respectful to each other (I know how these discussions can get "spicy"). This isn't meant to be political, but part of your real life.

Regards.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 9, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-your-opinion-on-coronavirus-vaccines.573259/page-4#post-9191303



Boesy said:


> Just curious what's everyone's opinion on whether you'll take it or not.
> 
> Personally, I won't. I simply don't trust vaccines or drugs in general so I try to only use as little as possible. It's not good to get addicted to drugs as everyone knows.
> 
> ...



A little ? A little or big are the same thing. For an example... A glass of shot and a can of beer. Which one will cause you to drunk ? Both. No matter what. The same for vaccine, if you want a little bit. Its no good as well. For me.. NONE!

My comment was mentioned there but I will said it again here:

I don't used Vaccine for flu either.. No flu vaccine for 12 years and no sick for 12 years also. Flu vaccine isn't safe. When I got flu vaccine and I got sick sometimes so I decided to stop 12 years ago and 12 years today, never got sick. I always wash my hands, and don't social in the stores. I always walk away from then and wash hands every time I touch things in any stores. I am talking about flu stuff that they touch in the stores. Stores, train, bus, and airports are full of germ. Hand wash with soap (without soap won't help!). I have seen many people don't wash or don't wash properly. They are GROSS people. That's why we got sick thanks to them. The partially is your fault too. Its your responsible to wash hands with soap. It's 100 percent effective and less getting sick.

I don't get sick nothing fo 12 years include bad cold and sore throat, nothing. That's your answer. Effective!!

For Coronavirus.. very dangerous and higher risk than flu. I haven't got Coronavirus since March and I travel during this year also. Wash the hand with soap and 70 percent and higher of alcohol are 100 percent effective.

Anyway.. This is something I will have to research about Coronavirus vaccine side effect first. If it does or it doesn't then I will not take the vaccine at all.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 9, 2020)

This topic has already been covered here - https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-your-opinion-on-coronavirus-vaccines.573259/

Same answer. Will I take it? Sure in a few years once data on it comes out. However I'm not even 30 so I have very little to worry about.


----------



## notimp (Sep 9, 2020)

Because you want a percentage value I believe about 3% of people wont take the vaccine according to recent surveys, and thats fine.  (I cant quite remember if the poll was done in germany or the US, but I believe it was done in germany)

Also dont feel rushed to take it, if that makes you feel anxious. Chances are, that the rollout will take several months anyhow.

edit: It was Germany, here are US polls:
https://news.gallup.com/poll/317018/one-three-americans-not-covid-vaccine.aspx

and
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ake-vaccine-right-away-poll-shows/5696982002/

As long as 60-70% of your population are vaccinated, you get the desired effect (herd immunity) - so, even thats 'fine'.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

> *Will you take the Coronavirus Vaccine?*



At the Moment ? No,100 Percent NO.
Next Year ? Maybe...

Remember Sweden and the Pandemie H1N1 2009....


----------



## leon315 (Sep 9, 2020)

Boesy said:


> don't trust vaccines or drugs in general



homeopathy supporter spotted! bois, get him!


----------



## Chains (Sep 11, 2020)

That's a no from me.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2020)

Once I consider it tested well enough, yes.


----------



## Shape (Sep 11, 2020)

I know someone personally sho developed neuropathy from a flu vaccine (confirmed cause), so... Not until it is tested safe, and maybe not even then, because it may br like the flu vaccine which only protects against the 3 "most likely" strains in a year.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 11, 2020)

Like most things in life there are risks associated with taking vaccines. What I do is simply balance the risk vs the award. The yearly flu shot that I have gotten for the past 20 some years has rarely made sick and has never caused any severe harm or permanent damage to my body. I don't understand how some people freak out about how getting a high temperature and the chills for two days after a flu shot like it is some major ailment or something they can't handle.

What makes me a little nervous about the COVID vaccines being developed is that they're being "fast tracked", which translates to skipping normal safety practices to speed up development. I will be willing to get a COVID vaccine shot, but probably not until the flu season of next year. By then the "kinks" should all be worked out. I also understand and support anyone that doesn't want to put a drug in their body that they don't want as I believe in individual freedom.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2020)

I take flu shots, but these shots have been well tested. Idk when I will trust a vaccine made this soon.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2020)

I hate needles. But I'm also worried about COVID since even if you survive it can leave you with permanent scars on your heart and lungs leaving you vulnerable to other illnesses in the future. So most likely yes, once there's a properly tested vaccine available.


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 13, 2020)

While I do trust the science and methodology related to vaccines, I don't trust the distributors.
I won't ever be taking a vaccine again in my life, if I have the choice.
Unless I somehow got the means to develop one myself, which is incredibly unlikely.

Regarding CoViD-19, despite the high number of deaths, it has way too low a mortality rate for me to care about, considering I'm not in any of the risk groups, nor are the people I physically get in contact with. The disease aftereffects are also greatly overblown.

And death is just a matter of time anyway.
I'd rather get myself ready for it when it comes, whether it's now or later.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2020)

where i live there are like one hundred something infected, of course not


----------



## SirCorn (Sep 13, 2020)

I will certainly take it. Not because I'm skeptical/not skeptical of the results, but people need to do it for the sake of data. If you're on the fence, I'd be happy to report my experience and let it contribute to the wellspring of knowledge that we need in order to move forward, better or worse. If I get super sick, get C-19, or die, at least it will benefit others.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2020)

It's a question of when rather than if I get it. Ideally, I would wait 5 years to see the long-term effects of the vaccine. In reality, I'll probably get it a few months after it's released.

My reasons main reasons for getting it quickly are the Australian government intends to disadvantage unvaccinated people and I want to go overseas - something we will probably need an immunity passport for.

I would feel safer taking a vaccine produced using virus particles deactivated using heat or some other method. The newer methods which involve genetically modified viruses and such scare me.

As we have already seen, normally I hate people who refuse to vaccinate but in this case I won't hold ill feelings towards those who don't take the coronavirus vaccine. The fact that these vaccines are being fast-tracked and we have not seen their long-term effects gives us legitimate reasons to question their safety.


----------



## notimp (Sep 13, 2020)

Genetically modifying a virus scares you... Jebus.

We have to talk about this for a while after... 

Astra Zeneca resumed its study in the UK 4 hours after it announced it was halted, which is - unexpected...
https://www.statnews.com/2020/09/12/astrazeneca-covid19-vaccine-trial-resumes-uk/
see also:
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02594-w

Also, they crammed in a meeting with financiers (afair) shortly before the first press statement. This is how financial pressure looks like.
--

Here is the rundown on what happened. Side effect is rumored to be Transverse Myelitis in 'one or two cases'  (out of 17.000 plus - but this is potentially more than a statistical snafu.)

Transverse Myelitis is an inflammatory illness that could be caused by several factors, one of which is an auto immune response. This means, potental causes could be:
- Virus (in the vaccine, or a different one entirely) causes the immune reaction
- Surface level molecules are similar to your bodys, training antibodies to go after your bodies cells (chance accident)
- Overactivity of you bodies immune system (T cells) also can cause inflamation
- Overproduction of your bodies anti-bodies can lead to them accumulating in the spine (where Transverse Myelitis takes place prominently), which causes the issues above.

Astra Zeneca also denied to confirm, that journalistic research was correct, and it had been a case of Transverse Myelitis that caused the trial to stop. And it is unclear, if there is one case, or there are two cases (rumored) currently.

General probability of Transverse Myelitis after any vaccination is 1:250.000 (so extremely rare).

Which means - this is a cluster-f to figure out 'what caused it' especially in short time. So the exact opposite of great. 

This is related to one out of nine vaccine candidates currently in testing (candidate AZD1222) although it is a prominent one (its the 'Oxford cadidate' and Astra Zeneca is a _major_ manufacturer).
--

Regarding 'genetically modifying a virus' making people worried. You do that to reduce risk all over the board. If your process includes 'growing more Covid-19 in cellular cultures, then trying to kill it, before you put it into a tube...' more problems are expected to arise. Producing genetically modified (not very complex) organisms can be more safe, than other forms of vaccine production.

The emotional reaction comes from GMO food, and the idea that you put something 'unnatural' in your body - again. The issue here is, that GMO foods also are largely unproblematic (after they have undergone safety trials (do they produced some unexpected chemical compound as a result? No? Fine.).

Issues with GMO food arise from you not being able to tell how it will react in natural mutation chains, down the road - which is why you design the reproductive capability out of GMO anything usually. Which leads to economic interdependence, if farmers cant grow their crops 'generationally'. (One bad harvest, and you are buying seeds from a manufacturer again, hopefully with insurance money.)

Roughly this:
Scientists Say GMO Foods Are Safe, Public Skepticism Remains
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...gmo-foods-are-safe-public-skepticism-remains/


edit: If someone wants to cross reference timetables, conference call with investors was on wendesday morning. 
https://www.statnews.com/2020/09/09/astrazeneca-covid19-vaccine-trial-hold-patient-report/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2020)

notimp said:


> Genetically modifying a virus scares you... Jebus.
> 
> We have to talk about this for a while after...
> 
> ...


My concerns have nothing to do with genetically modified food. People have died after having genetically modified viruses injected into them.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_Gelsinger

I won't necessarily refuse a vaccine containing genetically modified viruses but if I get to choose between multiple vaccines I'll pick one which does not contain them. I am well aware there are huge differences between a decades old gene therapy experiment and a vaccine which has passed phase 3 testing.


----------



## notimp (Sep 13, 2020)

BANANA_SLAMMER said:


> My concerns have nothing to do with genetically modified food. People have died after having genetically modified viruses injected into them.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_Gelsinger


*cough, cough*


> Gelsinger was injected with an adenoviral vector carrying a corrected gene to test the safety of the procedure.





> He died four days later at the age of 18, on September 17, apparently having suffered a massive immune response triggered by the use of the viral vector to transport the gene into his cells, leading to multiple organ failure and brain death.[1]


Thats just the difference between gene therapy (virus is expected to infect cells, injecting its RNA and your cells starting to produce a desired something) and vaccination (none of that whatsoever). No biggy. 

Having a massive immune response (i.e. not the retrovirus itself killing him, but his own body attacking that virus), is what we are testing in phase 3 trials against, and also what was one of the causes to have the Astra Zeneca trial temporarily stopped.

In general the likelyhood for the specific one in the Astra Zeneca case to happen is 1:250.000 (with usually a mild progression (but with serious effects) if caught and treated, not death as a result). But in the Astra Zeneca case was 1(2):17000+ - so again, less posting of profile pictures of dead people, more keeping the perspective.

That said, I dont know the sideeffect rates that need to be undercut for a vaccine to be greenlit.

Also - as the virus itself in your case wasnt the cause of death, but the bodies immune reaction, I guess your case is comparable to the Covid-19 vaccines. But then again the cause for the immune reaction is hard to find out specifically. So you wont know for sure what caused it.

You just dont want too many of those - statistically. Before you decide that you can go ahead with a mass rollout. And there I dont know the exact ratio required. But it is good news, that those cases show up in public, that indicates that the required reporting works.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2020)

Considering the fact that I have a very weak immune system and my body takes forever to heal, I am definitely getting the vaccine. I've been surprisingly lucky that I haven't caught COVID yet but that's because I've been actively avoiding areas where outbreaks have been reported. I even switched full-time to a completely different store after finding out someone was reported to have caught COVID in the store I was originally working in. Regardless, it's still only a matter of time, and considering how many people I deal with on the daily basis, that risk is constantly higher than most. Plus there's the added bonus of people who believe wearing masks are "political" and refuse to wear one, which continues to increase the risk of others getting exposed. So in short, I am getting that shot because I don't want to die because some morons are spreading COVID.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 13, 2020)

The word 'vaccine' isn't really correct in this case - as generally one will render you immune from the disease. With covid19, it should be named a 'shot' rather like flu: like the flu (or the common cold) there is no cure for covid19, we're stuck with it now.

..Or so I'm told!! 

I'm also told the 'vaccine' will be made presumably by Bill Gates own hands himself, will have the dna of aborted babies, will radically change your own dna, and also contains a microchip with the fukkin mark of the beast or something, and it you DON'T have it you'll be taken from your house and hung/drawn/quartered 

I believe the first one of those 2 scenarios more than the 2nd one hehe, but then there's others of course that we've all heard! Which one is true? Are any of them true?!
Personally, if taking the 'vaccine' is pivotal in getting back to some form of normality, then sure I'll take it, as long as the government pays for the surgery should I wake up 3 months after with an extra finger or summat...


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes but not willingly if I have to take it for my job then I have no choice. I never get flu shots


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Considering the fact that I have a very weak immune system and my body takes forever to heal, I am definitely getting the vaccine. I've been surprisingly lucky that I haven't caught COVID yet but that's because I've been actively avoiding areas where outbreaks have been reported. I even switched full-time to a completely different store after finding out someone was reported to have caught COVID in the store I was originally working in. Regardless, it's still only a matter of time, and considering how many people I deal with on the daily basis, that risk is constantly higher than most. Plus there's the added bonus of people who believe wearing masks are "political" and refuse to wear one, which continues to increase the risk of others getting exposed. So in short, I am getting that shot because I don't want to die because some morons are spreading COVID.


You're a sensible person, Lilith! I wish more people were like you. We'd get out of this mess sooner, then.


----------



## notimp (Sep 13, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> The word 'vaccine' isn't really correct in this case - as generally one will render you immune from the disease. With covid19, it should be named a 'shot' rather like flu: like the flu (or the common cold) there is no cure for covid19, we're stuck with it now.
> 
> ..Or so I'm told!!


I'm currently at the following information 'level'. Afair scandinavian study showed antibodies in the vast majority of people having been infected by Covid-19 after four months.

Then there are two singular cases I'm aware of of people having been infected by the virus twice after four months.

The Covid-19 vaccination is a vaccination, its just that your statement is wrong again. A vaccination doesnt work by giving you 'life long immunity' against an illness. (Think of TBE, or the annual flue shot.)

The way it works is as follows: By having 60% plus of your population having produced antibodies against a thing, propagation of a virus becomes linear, and then 'exponential' in the other direction (decline).
So the problem goes away gradually, and with more immunized people, faster and faster.

Issue, if the virus mutates enough (which it does naturally), you might need a new vaccine eventually.

The virus naturally mutating would also be what would have us 'live with it' long term (after vaccination). And then maybe change behavior patterns (have more people take the yearly flue shot).

If a virus gets 'entirely extinct' at least in parts of the world, depends on a few things (like how easily it spreads, how heavily people are affected (if you lie on the floor, you arent spreading the virus arround much anymore..)... Coronaviruses are not a good candidate for 'getting extinct', as they are pretty contageous, and people arent collapsing from them right away.

A vaccine still remains a vaccine. (Has the function to produce antibodies in your body for a mute threat, that then get produced faster, when the real threat hits.) Life long immunity or not.

You cant say a vaccine is a 'bad one' or doenst work, if the virus mutated and isnt stopped by the same antibodies anymore.

For all the wrong information you are spreading, you are still pretty confident in your personal truth. We have to work on that.. 

edit:

Here is the study I was referring to:

https://www.the-scientist.com/news-...for-at-least-four-months-after-recovery-67907
https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...id-19-antibodies-last-at-least-4-months-study
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2026116?query=featured_coronavirus


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 13, 2020)

notimp said:


> For all the wrong information you are spreading, you are still pretty confident in your personal truth. We have to work on that..
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


It would appear you missed the '..Or so I'm told!!' part of my post, and the joke about how I'd believe that more than the Bill Gates mark of the beast one I posted further down?? . Fact is, as I was trying to point out in that first part, that 'one thinks the word vaccine as an immunity' is the mentality people usually have, when the actual fact is the the 'flu jab', or 'flu shot' is a vaccine itself, just not called one for these obvious reasons  (you're a bit thick aren't you... but oh well!)


----------



## notimp (Sep 13, 2020)

Flu vaccine math, if anyone is interested:
https://www.quantamagazine.org/flu-vaccines-and-the-math-of-herd-immunity-20180205/


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 13, 2020)

As mentioned in the other thread : yes. And I'm glad I live in a country that understands that vaccines aren't a personal choice but a societal one. As in : the importance stretches far beyond 'just' or own health. 



Boesy said:


> Personally, I won't. I simply don't trust vaccines or drugs in general so I try to only use as little as possible. It's not good to get addicted to drugs as everyone knows.


... But you apparently do trust pseudo-scientists who claim that you can get addicted to vaccines? 


Boesy said:


> Plus, I'm healthy so I don't want to risk being affected (mentally or physically) by a drug (side effects).


The idea of a vaccine is that you should be healthy, exactly to minimize possible side effects. These things are made so a normal human being's immune system learns how to deal with this sort of threat. 

Anyhow... If you're serious about your opinion (goes for others as well, obviously), at the very least read up on why vaccine shots for measles are a thing. Last year the US had  a huge amount of them, despite the disease being 100% preventable with vaccines.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Anyhow... If you're serious about your opinion (goes for others as well, obviously), at the very least read up on why vaccine shots for measles are a thing. Last year the US had  a huge amount of them, despite the disease being 100% preventable with vaccines.


Over 99% of people who recieve two doses of the MMR vaccine become immune to measles. The success rate is not quite 100% and in very rare cases vaccinated people will catch measles.

Source: https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/meas.html#vaccines
Source: https://abcnews.go.com/Health/vaccinated-people-catch-measles/story?id=28631939


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 14, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> You're a sensible person, Lilith! I wish more people were like you. We'd get out of this mess sooner, then.


There is no escape.


----------



## PZT (Sep 14, 2020)

"A delayed vaccine is eventually good, but a rushed vaccine is bad forever" - Dr. Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 15, 2020)

Assuming there vaccine was allowed to complete thr trails needed to be verified its safe i don't see why not. Id be skeptical of one rushed by the FDA during a trump administration though


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 15, 2020)

PZT said:


> "A delayed vaccine is eventually good, but a rushed vaccine is bad forever" - Dr. Shigeru Miyamoto


I agree with this, which is why I won't be taking it until a few years after it's out, but I want it out ASAP so that I don't have to tear off my ears just to leave the house.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 15, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I agree with this, which is why I won't be taking it until a few years after it's out, but I want it out ASAP so that I don't have to tear off my ears just to leave the house.


I meant to say this earlier, but why not just get a bigger mask?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 15, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> I meant to say this earlier, but why not just get a bigger mask?


Are there any?


----------



## rsx (Sep 15, 2020)

Not as soon as it comes out, needs to be safe first. I like wearing masks in public anyway, for privacy and because I just don't like people looking at me. Mine cover everything but the eyes. Got the flu shot about two weeks ago, as always. No problems.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 15, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Are there any?


From a quick search. 

https://www.etsy.com/market/large_face_mask


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 15, 2020)

rsx said:


> Not as soon as it comes out, needs to be safe first. I like wearing masks in public anyway, for privacy and because I just don't like people looking at me. Mine cover everything but the eyes. Got the flu shot about two weeks ago, as always. No problems.


Like the vaccines we have now are safe... wait all you want..


----------



## weatMod (Sep 15, 2020)

notimp said:


> Because you want a percentage value I believe about 3% of people wont take the vaccine according to recent surveys, and thats fine.  (I cant quite remember if the poll was done in germany or the US, but I believe it was done in germany)
> 
> Also dont feel rushed to take it, if that makes you feel anxious. Chances are, that the rollout will take several months anyhow.
> 
> ...


3% LOL what fantasy land are you living in
 i   would venture to say about 40% will take if  they are  extremely lucky


----------



## omgcat (Sep 15, 2020)

weatMod said:


> 3% LOL what fantasy land are you living in
> i   would venture to say about 40% will take if  they are  extremely lucky



the vast majority of Americans are not anti-vaxxers.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 15, 2020)

omgcat said:


> the vast majority of Americans are not anti-vaxxers.


"anti-vaxxer" = media contrived buzzword

it has nothing to do with it nobody is going to take a rushed vaccine that is for starters
 also a hell of a lot more people are "anti-vaxxers" than 3%

so many people i talk to tell me "the virus will go away in November" "it's a  scheme to "get Trump" 
 i would say the country is divided but it's not jut the US
people are divided and not just in US  people are holding Q and trump signs in Germany too

Trump will win with at least 60% of the vote  calling it now
 and  people who will not take the vax will be about the same  %
not saying the two will be  related but  it will be bout a 60/40 split none the less ,maybe even more will not take it perhaps 70%


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 15, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> From a quick search.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/market/large_face_mask


This still doesn't solve the issue of mucus and saliva (far grosser than sweat) building up in that mask. Either I get a face fulla drool, or the mask isn't effective.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2020)

weatMod said:


> 3% LOL what fantasy land are you living in
> i   would venture to say about 40% will take if  they are  extremely lucky


Most people are not anti-vaxxers. Anti-vaxxers are an extremely vocal minority so they over-represent themselves.

I'm taking some big guesses here: About 50% of people will take the vaccine within a few months of it being released. Sensible older people will decide that despite being fast tracked, the benefits outweigh the risk. Younger people with healthy immune systems will decide that it's better to wait for more data regarding its safety.


----------

